# Biggest Mice???



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Just for fun, how many grams is your largest mouse, and where did you get them?

I will start off! 

The biggest boy I've personally bred is a healthy 78g.
My largest mouse is a large but obese 113g, from another breeder.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

UM, my biggest girl right now is 62 grams...

(Okay she's pregnant, I'm a cheater.)


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Mine are just ordinary pet mice. 
My biggest boy is Basil who is 41 grams, I brought his mother about 2 years ago now and a week or so, she had a litter of 8 boys, Basil was one of them.
My biggest girl is Grey, now called Camo by her new owners who own a bunch of mice that are all around 2 years old. They like to take any of my retiree mice or mice I choose not to breed. I got her from a pet store. I traded in Basils 7 brothers for 3 females, one of which was Grey. When I weighed her, a month ago, she was 40 grams.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

50 g at the moment


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow my girls are only 30g's at the moment!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

And just to add, my lightest boy, (Junior, Basils son) is 28g at 5 weeks. Little fatty. 
Wendy, who got Juniors brother, is so surprised at how big he is. He is already bigger than all her females. (the girls range from 5 months to 14 months)


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

My larges boy was 82g in his prime age - and not fat.
He was a very beautiful boy from Diamanten in Sweden.
The linies behind him was from England.

My larges female is a sweet agouti girl who is 69g right now - and not fat at all.
She could even gain a bit and still not be fat.
I have a pet agouti girl on 50g who is really fat, so the building of the mouse has a lot to say.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow! lots of good responses...!!!! Let's keep them coming!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of my females range in the 30-40g area, but I do have a couple English from other breeders that are 50ish skinny, and up to almost 90 the day before giving birth. My boys for some reason tend to run smaller than my girls....


----------

